# محاولة لفهم الكتاب المقدس



## samehvan (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه دعوة إلى الأخوة المسيحيين أصحاب النفس الطوييييييييييييييل والمتحلين بالصبر 

كنت قد طرحت هذه الدعوة إلى زميلة مسيحية فى منتدى اسلامى وللاسف لم تشارك رغم موافقتها بداية إلا بمشاركتين فقط فى الموضوع ثم إنتهت مشاركاتها ولذا وددت أن أطرح دعوتى هنا فى بيت المسيحية 

محاولة لفهم الكتاب المقدس هى محاولتى أنا لفهم الكتاب وسأذكر النقاط التى لم يمكننى استيعابها بالرغم من رجوعى إلى تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى فهو رجل مسيحيى جاد ولكن مستحيل على أى إنسان أن يلم ويجيب عن أفكار كل البشر فى كتاب واحد

وارجو أن تقوموا بشرحها لى 
وصدقونى أن ما سأطرحه هو أفكارى الشخصية وإن تشابه سؤال من اسئلتى مع شبهات واجهتموها من قبل فهو من محض الصدفة أو إتساق الافكار ليس إلا 

فهل من مجيب لهذه الدعوه ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*تفضل اطرح تساؤلاتك...*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 


الاخ الحبيب الغالى ماى روك 


صدقنى أخى الحبيب ما يؤسف بالحقيقه هو عدم وجود أشخاص جادين لمعرفة الحق .. و أجد أن فى أجابتنا لأسئلة (( البعض )) منهم هو مضيعة للوقت .. فأنا أعلم أننا نسارع بالاجابه لعل وعسى تستنير القلوب ويهدأ العقل .. ولكن السؤال هو .. من يستحق هذا الاهتمام .. فالأية واضحه وصريحه فى كتابنا المقدس .. مستعدين لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم ... عن سبب الرجاء .. سبب السلام .. وواضح أن المقصود هو المعرفه الحقيقيه وليس تضييع الوقت ..

فمع أحترامى الى الاخ samehvan .. فواضح من مشاركاته ومواضيعه السابقه أنه لم ياتى الى هنا بغرض المعرفه .. 

فأن كان بالفعل يسعى الى المعرفه والفهم لكان بحث بجديه فى أقسام المنتدى الكثيره جداً وحتماً كان سيجد رد على تساؤلاته ..

الاخ العزيز samehvan

أدعوك أن تبحث اولاً فى أقسام المنتدى عما تريد الاستفسار عنه ... فهناك موضوعات كثيره مطروحه حتماً ستجد الاجابه بها .. وما لا تفهمه يمكنك أن تطرحه هنا .. وبمعونة المسيح سنجيب على كل (( أستفساراتك )) 


تحياتى


----------



## Twin (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*وأنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخوتي الأحباء*

*معلش يا أخوتي أنا هرخم وهكون معاكم*
*في الرد علي الأخ samehvan ومساعدته علي الفهم*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## samehvan (7 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم يا أخوة 
ومع تقديرى وإحترامى لما كتبت يا أخ " ريديمبشن " فإن هناك فعلا من يبحث عن الحقيقة بل دعنى أقول أن هناك أحيانا أناس تهاجم شكلا لمجرد أن يثبت لنفسه انه على حق ولكنها تهتم بالردود لتفهم فعلا وإلا ما كنا سمعنا عن من يترك ديانته لينضم إلى عقيده أخرى مع انه ممكن أن يكون من أشد المدافعين عن عقيدته الأولى ولكن يواجه لحظه واحده من اللحظات أراد له الله الهداية فيها فيقف مع نفسه ويتسائل عن كل ما قرأ وسمع وسيشعر بالحقيقة تهز كيانه وستكون هذه اللحظه هى نقطة الإنطلاق إلى طريق الحق

وقد أكون من هؤلاء وتكونون أنتم يد الله التى أعانتى على الوصول الى الطريق الصحيح وقد يكون العكس - الله أعلم - ثم دعنى أسألك ماذا ستخسر عندما ترد على أى سؤال مهما كان شخصية قائله أو نواياه هكذا أُمرت أنت وأُمرت أنا ايضا أن نجيب ونوضح للسائلين 

عموما سأبدأ غدا بإذن الله أولى تساؤلاتى بعد إذنكم

والله دائما من وراء القصد


----------



## Fadie (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فى انتظارك


----------



## samehvan (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أعيد شكرى للجميع لحماسهم وحبهم للمساعده وأرجو أن نستمر على ذلك مع احترام كل منا لعقل وعقيده الاخر

على بركة الله أبدأ وبالله التوفيق

ابدأ بسفر التكوين 

السؤال الاول :-
بداية عن سفر التكوين وبالرجوع الى تفسير القس "أنطونيوس فكرى " اتفق مع غيرخ من التفاسير على ان سفر التكوين به حقائق غير علمية فمثلا قال القس "أنطونيوس فكرى" فى تفسيره صفحة 23 ما نصه 
" يعيب البعض على الكتاب المقدس وخاصة الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين أنه غير علمى ولا يتماشى مع أحدث نظريات العلم " وفسر ذلك بقوله
1-لو كتب السفر بلغة علمية لظل الكتاب مغلقا لا يفهمه أحد لآلاف السنين.
2- وحتى الآن لن يفهم احد اللغه العلمية إلا قلة من العلماء.
3- لو كتب باللغة العلمية للقرن العشرين سيصبح باليا فى القرن الواحد والعشرين. 

واستفسارا عن النقطه الاولى اقول الكل يتفق على ان هناك الكثير من الرموز والالغاز فى العهد القديم لم تفهم على حد تعبيركم الا بعد نزول السيد المسيح فوجود بعض الاشياء الغير مفهومة فهما كاملا لا يمنع قراءة الكتاب فالأساس فى قدسية اى كتاب سماوى وقراءته هو انه من عند الله فما افهمه كان خير وما لم افهمه اسأل وان لم اجد إجابة فإيمانى انه من عند الله يجعلنى اثق فيه ولا يمنع اطلاقا القراءة فيه.

اما النقطة الثانية فنعم اللغه العلمية لا يفهمها الا القله ولكن عندما يطلب منهم يحاولون تبسيط العلم بلغة يفهمها غير العلماء مثلما يحدث دائما وهذا أيضا لا يمنع القراءة فى كتاب الله.

النقطة الثالثة :- لا اعتقد ان العلم يصبح باليا بمرور الوقت عليه فربما توجد الفاظ او مصطلحات علمية جديدة وتبلى مصطلحات قديمة ولكن لا يبلى هذا الحقيقة العلمية ذاتها فالحقائق العلمية ثابتة مهما اختلف التعبير عنها إلا إذا كان صاحب الحقيقة العلمية هذه قد أخطأ فى حساباته او استنتاجاته والدليل على ذلك أنه لدينا الكثير والكثير من الحقائق العلمية التى لم تبلى رغم مرور قرون طويلة عليها وإن إختلف أسلوب التعبير عنها 

ثم بفرض أن ما قاله صحيح واننا إقتنعنا بتفسيره هل هذا يعنى أن يكتب الله أو ينزل فى كتابه المقدس ما يخالف النظريات العلمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولاحظ انه لم ينكر أنه لا يتماشى مع النظريات العلمية الحديثة

وبالحديث عن النظريات العملية فى (تك 1 : 21 ) "....... فخلق الله التنانين ....." و قال التفسير عن الاعداد من 20 : 23 أن المقصود بها كل ما خلق الله حيث قال "كل حيوان وكل طير بل كل نبات ......." ولكننا نجد أن العلم يثبت أن التنانين هى أسطورة من أساطير القدماء ولم يوجد على الأرض حيوان يسمى أو يشبه حتى التنانين فمن أين أتت فى العهد القديم ؟؟؟

لا أريد أن أزحم المشاركات بالأسئلة فسأكتفى بسؤال فى كل مشاركة بعد إذنكم منعا للتشتت وهذا السؤال هو ما واجهنى فى مقدمة التفسير لهذا السفر

أشكركم على سعة صدوركم

والله المستعان


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> واستفسارا عن النقطه الاولى اقول الكل يتفق على ان هناك الكثير من الرموز والالغاز فى العهد القديم لم تفهم على حد تعبيركم الا بعد نزول السيد المسيح فوجود بعض الاشياء الغير مفهومة فهما كاملا لا يمنع قراءة الكتاب فالأساس فى قدسية اى كتاب سماوى وقراءته هو انه من عند الله فما افهمه كان خير وما لم افهمه اسأل وان لم اجد إجابة فإيمانى انه من عند الله يجعلنى اثق فيه ولا يمنع اطلاقا القراءة فيه.


 

هي ليست بالالغاز يا عزيزي, و انما اشارات و نبؤات عن الله و شخصه, فما الهدف من الانبياء و الكتاب المقدس؟ هل ليعلن الله ان هناك كوابك و مجرات؟ ام ليعلن ذاته و لعلن طريق الخلاص؟
فهذا شئ واضح بأن الغرض من التواصل بين الله و البشر هو لخلاصهم و هدايتهم لا لتعليمهم علوم الفيزياء و الفلك
كما ان اشارات العهد القديم و نبؤاته تحققت و منها ما سيتحقق, لكن مسألة علم الكون و ماهيته هي هي على مدار الازمان
يعني بنظري علم الكون و ما فيه تافه بالنسبة لاعلانات الله و خطته للبشرية و خلاصه



> اما النقطة الثانية فنعم اللغه العلمية لا يفهمها الا القله ولكن عندما يطلب منهم يحاولون تبسيط العلم بلغة يفهمها غير العلماء مثلما يحدث دائما وهذا أيضا لا يمنع القراءة فى كتاب الله.


 
مثل ما هو معلوم الله و كتابه هو لهداية البشرية و خلاصهم لا للعلم و الفلسفة
فالله اعطاك نعمة العقل فلو اردت الفلسفة و العلم فأستخدم عقلك



> ثم بفرض أن ما قاله صحيح واننا إقتنعنا بتفسيره هل هذا يعنى أن يكتب الله أو ينزل فى كتابه المقدس ما يخالف النظريات العلمية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالطبع لا



> ولاحظ انه لم ينكر أنه لا يتماشى مع النظريات العلمية الحديثة


 
هذا لانه لا يوجد دليل واحد على عدم تماشيه مع العلم الحديث




> وبالحديث عن النظريات العملية فى (تك 1 : 21 ) "....... فخلق الله التنانين ....." و قال التفسير عن الاعداد من 20 : 23 أن المقصود بها كل ما خلق الله حيث قال "كل حيوان وكل طير بل كل نبات ......." ولكننا نجد أن العلم يثبت أن التنانين هى أسطورة من أساطير القدماء ولم يوجد على الأرض حيوان يسمى أو يشبه حتى التنانين فمن أين أتت فى العهد القديم ؟؟؟


 
لو رجعت لترجمة الانجليزية كان لقيت كلمة التنانين مستخدمة بكلمة الحوت وهي نفس الكلمة المشار اليه في يونان و الحوت اذ استخدم كلمة whales اي حيتان او حيوانات ضخمة

و لكن لنخصم الامر نرجع الى الكلمة الرئيسية الي هي باللغة العبرية:

תּנּים תּנּין

اذ تعني بالانجليزي الاتي:
a marine or land monster, that is, sea serpent or jackal: - dragon, sea-monster, serpent, whale.​ما معنى الكلمات؟
معناها انه وحش بحري او بري, او ثعبان بحري او حوت

و لمعرفة المزيد عن معنى الكلمة يمكنك الاطلاع على الموسوعة الحرة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon#In_Christianity

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## samehvan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

> هذا لانه لا يوجد دليل واحد على عدم تماشيه مع العلم الحديث



وماذا تسمى ما قاله القس نفسه فى تفسيره 


> يعيب البعض على الكتاب المقدس وخاصة الإصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين أنه غير علمى ولا يتماشى مع أحدث نظريات العلم و لكن نشكر الله على ذلك (ثم ذكر النقاط الثلاث)



فهنا نلاحظ أنه لم ينكر أنه لا يتماشى مع العلم بل إنه شكر الله على ذلك وإن كنت ما زلت مصرا على ردك فسأحاول وضع بعض هذه النظريات 



> لو رجعت لترجمة الانجليزية كان لقيت كلمة التنانين مستخدمة بكلمة الحوت وهي نفس الكلمة المشار اليه في يونان و الحوت اذ استخدم كلمة whales اي حيتان او حيوانات ضخمة



هل أفهم من ذلك أن هناك بعض الكلمات المترجمة الى العربية غير صحيحة ؟

وهذا بالمناسبة حدث أيضا فى الترجمة الانجليزية الحديثة فهذا نص ما كتب 
1:21 God created the large sea creatures, 
فتلاحظ أنه مكتوب creatures بدلا من whales وهى تعنى " كائنات حية " أو " مخلوقات " ولم يحدد وحشيتها من عدمه

على كل حال أشكرك على أدبك وهدوءك
سلام ونعمة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

> وماذا تسمى ما قاله القس نفسه فى تفسيره


 
اوضحت لك من قبل ان ابونا يتكلم عن اللغة العلمية و ليس المادة العلمية ذاتها



> فهنا نلاحظ أنه لم ينكر أنه لا يتماشى مع العلم بل إنه شكر الله على ذلك وإن كنت ما زلت مصرا على ردك فسأحاول وضع بعض هذه النظريات


 
هذا افتراء لأن ابونا اوضح ما يقوله البعض اما هو فتكلم عن اللغة العلمية و ليس الدقة العلمية



> هل أفهم من ذلك أن هناك بعض الكلمات المترجمة الى العربية غير صحيحة ؟
> 
> وهذا بالمناسبة حدث أيضا فى الترجمة الانجليزية الحديثة فهذا نص ما كتب
> 1:21 God created the large sea creatures,
> ...


 
اولا العبرية هى التى وحى من الله و ليست العربية و هذه ترجمات من صنع البشر و ليست وحى من الله

ثانيا الترجمة الانجليزية

نحن نتكلم عن نقطة التنانين و ليس مدى الوحشية من عدمها

(Bishops) And God created great whales, and euery lyuyng & mouing creature, which the waters brought foorth after theyr kynde, & euery fethered foule after their kynde: and God saw that it was good. 
 
 
(DRB) And God created the great whales, and every living and moving creature, which the waaters brought forth, according to their kinds, and every winged fowl according to its kind. And God saw that it was good. 

(Geneva) Then God created the great whales, and euery thing liuing and mouing, which the waters brought foorth in abundance according to their kinde, and euery fethered foule according to his kinde: and God sawe that it was good.

(KJV) And God created great whales, and every living creature that moveth, which the waters brought forth abundantly, after their kind, and every winged fowl after his kind: and God saw that _it was_ good.

(TRC) And God created great whales and all manner of creatures that live and move, which the waters brought forth in their kinds, and all manner of feathered fowls in their kinds. And God saw that it was good:

(Tyndale) And God created greate whalles and all maner of creatures that lyve and moue which the waters brought forth in their kindes ad all maner of federed foules in their kyndes. And God sawe that it was good:

(Webster) And God created great whales, and every living creature that moveth, which the waters brought forth abundantly after their kind, and every winged fowl after his kind: and God saw that _it was_ good. 

فهل لازال الامر مشكلة؟


----------



## samehvan (8 نوفمبر 2006)

لا ليست هناك مشكلة 

ولكنى لا افترى على أحد يا صديقى فعد أنت إلى تفسير حضرة القس صفحة 23 وستجد ما اقول صحيحا وليس افتراء

عموما لننتقل إلى نقطة أخرى

السؤال الثانى :-
تكوين( 2 : 1-3 ) ما معنى ان الله إستراح 
ولا تقول ان المعنى العبرى الاصلى للكلمة هو اطمئن وسر بما عمل (وهذا ما قرأته فى ردود القس منيس عبد النور )  فأنا لا أعرف الكلمة العبرية و الكلمة الانجليزية (المترجم عنها للعربية ) هى rested وبالطبع تعلم ان هذه الكلمة تعنى الراحة بعد مجهود ولم اسمعها ولو لمرة واحدة تعنى السرور او الفرح وحاول كتابة جمله بالانجليزية بهذا المعنى لن تجد لسبب واحد ان هناك كلمات أخرى لهذا الغرض مثل comfort , pleased , satisfied ولكن المكتوب rested 

ثانيا لم يترجمها اى قاموس سواء للكلمة العبرية أو الانجليزية أو العربية سوى بمعنى الراحة بعد تعب

ثالثا لم تأت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى أخر غير معنى الراحة بعد تعب


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

> ولكنى لا افترى على أحد يا صديقى فعد أنت إلى تفسير حضرة القس صفحة 23 وستجد ما اقول صحيحا وليس افتراء


 
امامى التفسير ولا يوجد به اى موافقة من ابونا بل وضح غموض اللغة العلمية فى الكتاب المقدس فقط



> السؤال الثانى :-
> تكوين( 2 : 1-3 ) ما معنى ان الله إستراح
> ولا تقول ان المعنى العبرى الاصلى للكلمة هو اطمئن وسر بما عمل (وهذا ما قرأته فى ردود القس منيس عبد النور ) فأنا لا أعرف الكلمة العبرية و الكلمة الانجليزية (المترجم عنها للعربية ) هى rested وبالطبع تعلم ان هذه الكلمة تعنى الراحة بعد مجهود ولم اسمعها ولو لمرة واحدة تعنى السرور او الفرح وحاول كتابة جمله بالانجليزية بهذا المعنى لن تجد لسبب واحد ان هناك كلمات أخرى لهذا الغرض مثل comfort , pleased , satisfied ولكن المكتوب rested


 
ויכל אלהים ביום השׁביעי מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה וישׁבת ביום השׁביעי מכל־מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה׃

الفعل  فى قاموس سترونج Strong's No. أكبر قاموس لترجمة العبرية و اليونانية فى العالم!
שׁבת

shâbath
_shaw-bath'

A primitive root; to repose, that is, desist from exertion; used in many implied relations (causatively, figuratively or specifically): - (cause to, let, make to) cease, celebrate, cause (make) to fail, keep (sabbath), suffer to be lacking, leave, put away (down), (make to) rest, rid, still, take away.

الفعل فى قاموس Brown-Driver-Brigss'

שׁבת
shâbath
*BDB Definition:
*1) to cease, desist, rest
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to cease
1a2) to rest, desist (from labour)
1b) (Niphal) to cease
1c) (Hiphil)
1c1) to cause to cease, put an end to
1c2) to exterminate, destroy
1c3) to cause to desist from
1c4) to remove
1c5) to cause to fail
2) (Qal) to keep or observe the sabbath




			ثانيا لم يترجمها اى قاموس سواء للكلمة العبرية أو الانجليزية أو العربية سوى بمعنى الراحة بعد تعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نو كومينت




			ثالثا لم تأت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى أخر غير معنى الراحة بعد تعب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
_عب 4:10 لان الذي دخل راحته استراح هو ايضا من اعماله كما الله من اعماله.

دى بردو معناها استراح بعد مجهود او تعب؟


----------



## eslem (8 نوفمبر 2006)

عدرا اخواني لمقاطعة حواركم لكننيي قرات الانجيل ووجدت فيه بعض او لنقل لكثير من الجمل المتناقضة فهل اطرحها لكم?


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

> عدرا اخواني لمقاطعة حواركم لكننيي قرات الانجيل ووجدت فيه بعض او لنقل لكثير من الجمل المتناقضة فهل اطرحها لكم?


 
افتح موضوع و سنجيبك و اياك و النسخ و اللصق


----------



## eslem (8 نوفمبر 2006)

#########

حرر لأنه نسخ و لصق

Fadie


----------



## eslem (8 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو عدم التهرب و الرد جمله جمله


----------



## Fadie (8 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا قلت لك افتح موضوع منفرد بك و سنجيبك

ثانيا حذرتك من النسخ و اللصق عن المواقع دون فهم و دون حتى الرجوع للنص

راجع قوانين المنتدى جيدا


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> امامى التفسير ولا يوجد به اى موافقة من ابونا بل وضح غموض اللغة العلمية فى الكتاب المقدس فقط



وماذا تسمى هذا "............. ونشكر الرب على هذا "  أليس قوله نشكر الرب على الجملة التى تسبق الشكر هو تصديق عليها ؟ وإلى ماذا يعود اسم الاشارة هذا ؟؟     

ايضا كتبت عن استخدامات الكلمة العبرية وبكل استخداماتها وإستشهدت بالقاموس  سترونج



> الفعل فى قاموس سترونج Strong's No. أكبر قاموس لترجمة العبرية و اليونانية فى العالم!



ومن نفس القاموس يا اخى

البحث عن الكلمة فقط يعطيك المعنى " مصدر أولى بمعنى يرقد ويسترخي , يكف عن القيام بعمل بعد إجهاد " هذا هو المصدر الأولى ثم يسرد باقى ما ذكرت من معانى

ثانيا عد إلى نفس القاموس على هذا الرابط http://www.sacrednamebible.com/kjvstrongs/CONHEB767.htm
وانظر ثالث كلمة بالجدول وهى شاباث وستجد أن المعنى المساوى ل rested هو المستخدم فى تكوين 2:2 بمعنى أن سؤالى يا فاضل ما زال قائما ما معنى كلمة إستراح فى تك 2 : 2 



> عب 4:10 لان الذي دخل راحته استراح هو ايضا من اعماله كما الله من اعماله.
> 
> دى بردو معناها استراح بعد مجهود او تعب؟



وماذا تسميها انت وعلى حسب ما فهمت من التفسير أن الراحة هنا سباتزموس وليست شاباث وكذلك هى تؤدى نفس المعنى حيث أشار التفسير أن أول من دخل هذه الراحة هو السيد المسيح بعد الصلب والفداء وسيتبعه من يؤمن بالمسيح حيث واضح أن المعنى هو الراحة من عناء وتعب هذه الحياة ومجاهدة الشيطان ,,, وإن كان لها معنى آخر لديك أرجو توضيحه وإن كنت لن أعترض عليه فما يهمنى هو سؤالى فى تك 2 : 2 

شكرا لك


----------



## Fadie (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> وماذا تسمى هذا "............. ونشكر الرب على هذا " أليس قوله نشكر الرب على الجملة التى تسبق الشكر هو تصديق عليها ؟ وإلى ماذا يعود اسم الاشارة هذا ؟؟


 
قلت من قبل الاب الفاضل يتكلم عن دقة اللغة العلمية و ليس الدقة العلمية نفسها ولا اعتقد انك ستفهم تفاسيرنا اكثر منا



> ومن نفس القاموس يا اخى
> 
> البحث عن الكلمة فقط يعطيك المعنى " مصدر أولى بمعنى يرقد ويسترخي , يكف عن القيام بعمل بعد إجهاد " هذا هو المصدر الأولى ثم يسرد باقى ما ذكرت من معانى
> 
> ...


 
قلنا من قبل



> ויכל אלהים ביום השׁביעי מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה וישׁבת ביום השׁביעי מכל־מלאכתו אשׁר עשׂה׃
> 
> الفعل فى قاموس سترونج Strong's No. أكبر قاموس لترجمة العبرية و اليونانية فى العالم!
> שׁבת
> ...


 
من اين جئت ان المعنى المقصود هو rested ؟؟؟

الموقع يضع ما جاء فى نسخة كينج جيمس و ليس المعنى المقصود



> وماذا تسميها انت وعلى حسب ما فهمت من التفسير أن الراحة هنا سباتزموس وليست شاباث وكذلك هى تؤدى نفس المعنى حيث أشار التفسير أن أول من دخل هذه الراحة هو السيد المسيح بعد الصلب والفداء وسيتبعه من يؤمن بالمسيح حيث واضح أن المعنى هو الراحة من عناء وتعب هذه الحياة ومجاهدة الشيطان ,,, وإن كان لها معنى آخر لديك أرجو توضيحه وإن كنت لن أعترض عليه فما يهمنى هو سؤالى فى تك 2 : 2


 
اولا بس تكوين عبرى و العبرانيين يونانى عشان متخلطش بينهم

ثانيا انت قلت ان الراحة معناها الاستراحة بعد مجهود او تعب فأين هنا جاء ذكر راحة بعد تعب او مجهود ملموس؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

حتى لا نطيل فى هذه النقطة أكثر من ذلك فأنا لن أعلق على ما ذكرت وسأترك لك معنى الكلمة
فأرجو أن تذكر لى ما معنى استراح فى تك 2 : 2


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> حتى لا نطيل فى هذه النقطة أكثر من ذلك فأنا لن أعلق على ما ذكرت وسأترك لك معنى الكلمة
> فأرجو أن تذكر لى ما معنى استراح فى تك 2 : 2


 
كلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً. لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17).


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

QUOTE]كلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً. لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17).[/QUOTE]

لم تذكر حتى الآن معنى استراح ,, فمعنى الراحة لا يعنى انتهاء العمل أو الكف عنه ففترة الراحة قد يعقبها عمل 



> من اين جئت ان المعنى المقصود هو rested ؟؟؟



من نفس المصدر الذى أتيت أنت به قاموس استرونج



> ثانيا انت قلت ان الراحة معناها الاستراحة بعد مجهود او تعب فأين هنا جاء ذكر راحة بعد تعب او مجهود ملموس؟؟؟



2وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *

اتريد توضيحا أكثر؟


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2006)

كلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً. لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17).


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> كلمة استراح معناها أنه انتهى من العمل الذي قام به خالقاً. لكن الله لم يتوقف عن العناية بخليقته، فهو ضابط الكل. ويقول المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل (يوحنا 5: 17


لم تذكر حتى الآن معنى استراح ,, فمعنى الراحة لا يعنى انتهاء العمل أو الكف عنه ففترة الراحة قد يعقبها عمل وأستأذنك أن تأتى بأى جملة من الكتاب المقدس أو اى كتاب لأى كاتب أيا كان تكون فيها كلمة استراح تعنى غير ذلك



> من اين جئت ان المعنى المقصود هو rested ؟؟؟



من نفس المصدر الذى أتيت أنت به قاموس استرونج



> ثانيا انت قلت ان الراحة معناها الاستراحة بعد مجهود او تعب فأين هنا جاء ذكر راحة بعد تعب او مجهود ملموس؟؟؟



2وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. *

اتريد توضيحا أكثر؟


----------



## My Rock (9 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> لم تذكر حتى الآن معنى استراح ,, فمعنى الراحة لا يعنى انتهاء العمل أو الكف عنه ففترة الراحة قد يعقبها عمل وأستأذنك أن تأتى بأى جملة من الكتاب المقدس أو اى كتاب لأى كاتب أيا كان تكون فيها كلمة استراح تعنى غير ذلك


 
و بدينا في المجادلة...

هو انا بفسرلك كلمة استراح و معناها بالعربي؟
احنا شرحنالك معنى الكلمة بلغة الكتاب المقدس و لا علاقة للغة العربية بالموضوع
و جبنالك الدليل على معنى الكلمة عايز ايه اكثر من  هيك؟


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> بدينا في المجادلة...
> 
> هو انا بفسرلك كلمة استراح و معناها بالعربي؟
> احنا شرحنالك معنى الكلمة بلغة الكتاب المقدس و لا علاقة للغة العربية بالموضوع
> و جبنالك الدليل على معنى الكلمة عايز ايه اكثر من هيك؟



لا اريد اكثر من ذلك يا أخ ماى روك 
ومعنى ما تقول أن الترجمة الانجليزية (ترجمة الملك جيمس ) والتى أخذت منها الترجمة العربية كانت غير دقيقة فى ترجمتها   ,,,,  وهذه ثانى كلمة

لننتقل إذا لنقطة أخرى

السؤال الثالث :-
تكوين( 3 : 8-13 ) ما المعنى 

ولن أذكر أسئلة سأنتظر تفسيرك ,, ارجو تفسير هذه الاعداد


----------



## Fadie (10 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا اريد اكثر من ذلك يا أخ ماى روك
> ومعنى ما تقول أن الترجمة الانجليزية (ترجمة الملك جيمس ) والتى أخذت منها الترجمة العربية كانت غير دقيقة فى ترجمتها ,,,, وهذه ثانى كلمة


 
مالنا دخل بالترجمات

الاصل هو الحجة



> لننتقل إذا لنقطة أخرى
> 
> السؤال الثالث :-
> تكوين( 3 : 8-13 ) ما المعنى
> ...


 
تكوين 3 من العدد8 الى 13
8 وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار.فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.9 فنادى الرب الاله آدم وقال له اين انت.10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.12 فقال آدم المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت.
13 فقال الرب الاله للمرأة ما هذا الذي فعلت.فقالت المرأة الحيّة غرّتني فاكلت

ما الاشكال؟


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> مالنا دخل بالترجمات
> 
> الاصل هو الحجة


 
الاخ نسى اني في موضوع اخر جلبت ترجمات مختلفة تماما للقرأن و لو ترجمناها للعربي بتطلع تضحك, بس ما علينا
معنى الكلمات في التراجم لا تنقص الاصل بمعنى ان اختلاف الترجمات او تضاربها لا يعني شئيا للاصل





> تكوين 3 من العدد8 الى 13
> 8 وسمعا صوت الرب الاله ماشيا في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار.فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الاله في وسط شجر الجنة.9 فنادى الرب الاله آدم وقال له اين انت.10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبأت.11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تأكل منها.12 فقال آدم المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت.
> 13 فقال الرب الاله للمرأة ما هذا الذي فعلت.فقالت المرأة الحيّة غرّتني فاكلت
> 
> ما الاشكال؟


 
انا اقدر احزر الاشكال فين لاني سامعه و سئلت فيه من قبل, بس يجيك السؤال من سائله و الرد عليه حاضر 
سلام و نعمة و يديم صليبكم يا ابطال


----------



## samehvan (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> الاخ نسى اني في موضوع اخر جلبت ترجمات مختلفة تماما للقرأن و لو ترجمناها للعربي بتطلع تضحك, بس ما علينا





> انا اقدر احزر الاشكال فين لاني سامعه و سئلت فيه من قبل, بس يجيك السؤال من سائله و الرد عليه حاضر
> سلام و نعمة و يديم صليبكم يا ابطال



حسب علمى يا أخى أن القرآن لا يترجم وإنما يكتب بنفس نطقه بحروف اللغات الأخرى وما يترجم هو معانى هذه الكلمات وقد يكون محاولة لربط كلمات الأيات في سياق جمل مترابطة ولكن دائما يذكر ذلك فى مقدمة الكتاب حتى يعلم الكل أن هذه ترجمة للمعانى وليس القرآن نفسه ولهذا لا نسمع أحد مهما أختلفت لغته يقول مثلا الأية الكريمة "الله لا اله الا هو " there is no god but allah وينسبها الى السورة وانما يذكر الايه أولا هكذا allaho la elaha ella howa ثم يذكر المعنى

ا





> نا اقدر احزر الاشكال فين لاني سامعه و سئلت فيه من قبل, بس يجيك السؤال من سائله و الرد عليه حاضر



الحمد لله أنك سئلت فيه من قبل اى لديك اجابة وافية بإذن الله ( ولكن اعجبنى أنك قلت سئلت ولم تقل سألت فكأنك تخبرنى انك تعلمت بفطنتك دون سؤال )

المهم أجب يا استاذى على السؤال الذى سئلته من قبل وهو كيف يسأل الله عن ما فعل آدم

ولا تنسى انى قرأت تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى فلا داعى لكتابته وإن لم يكن لديك غيرها فسننتقل لنقطة أخرى


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> حسب علمى يا أخى أن القرآن لا يترجم وإنما يكتب بنفس نطقه بحروف اللغات الأخرى وما يترجم هو معانى هذه الكلمات وقد يكون محاولة لربط كلمات الأيات في سياق جمل مترابطة ولكن دائما يذكر ذلك فى مقدمة الكتاب حتى يعلم الكل أن هذه ترجمة للمعانى وليس القرآن نفسه ولهذا لا نسمع أحد مهما أختلفت لغته يقول مثلا الأية الكريمة "الله لا اله الا هو " there is no god but allah وينسبها الى السورة وانما يذكر الايه أولا هكذا allaho la elaha ella howa ثم يذكر المعنى


 
اذا كان هذا اعتقادك فأعتقادك خاطئ فالتراجم التابعة للقرأن كثيرة و مختلفة بشدة
لكن القرأن ليس موضوعنا فضعه على جنب





> الحمد لله أنك سئلت فيه من قبل اى لديك اجابة وافية بإذن الله ( ولكن اعجبنى أنك قلت سئلت ولم تقل سألت فكأنك تخبرنى انك تعلمت بفطنتك دون سؤال )


 
انا لا اجيب من علم شخصي او ذاتي, فانا لا شئ في علم المسيحية, بل انا اصغر الصغيرين في المنتدى و علمي لا يسوى قشة من علم الاحباب فادي و طارق و امير و غيرهم المئات



> المهم أجب يا استاذى على السؤال الذى سئلته من قبل وهو كيف يسأل الله عن ما فعل آدم


 
ما دخلك في السؤال الي سئلت فيه؟ انا قلت ان اقدر احزر السؤال و ام اجزم في ذلك
يعني تريدني اجاوب على سؤال لم تطرحه؟ كبر عقلك يا اخ




> ولا تنسى انى قرأت تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى فلا داعى لكتابته وإن لم يكن لديك غيرها فسننتقل لنقطة أخرى


 
:dntknw:


----------



## samehvan (12 نوفمبر 2006)

> وهو كيف يسأل الله عن ما فعل آدم



هذا هو السؤال يا أخ ماى روك


----------



## My Rock (12 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> هذا هو السؤال يا أخ ماى روك


 
اين الاشكال في ذلك؟ :dntknw:


----------



## samehvan (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> اين الاشكال في ذلك؟



 كيف يسأل الله عن ما فعل آدم ؟؟؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> كيف يسأل الله عن ما فعل آدم ؟؟؟


 
مش فاهم بردو اين الاشكال حدد مطلبك بالضبط


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههه   حاضر واخدنى على قد عقلى انت ,, حاضر

هل كان الله كلى العلم لا يعرف ما فعله أدم ولا أين يختبئ؟


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> ههههه حاضر واخدنى على قد عقلى انت ,, حاضر
> 
> هل كان الله كلى العلم لا يعرف ما فعله أدم ولا أين يختبئ؟


 
و هل سؤال الله لادم عما فعل معناه انه لم يعلم ما فعل؟
هل سأله لانه لم يعلم, ام لانه اراد ان يعترف بخطيئته امام الرب؟


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> هل سأله لانه لم يعلم, ام لانه اراد ان يعترف بخطيئته امام الرب؟



أنا الذى أسألك يا صديقى عموما سؤال الاعتراف بالخطيئة كان " وما أدراك أنك عريان " ولم يكن هذا على كل حال توقعت هذه الإجابة ولن أعترض عليها فهى إجابة مقنعة إلى حد ما ولكن كان سؤالى لإثبات أنك تتفق معى فى أن الله كلى العلم وعنده اسبقية لهذا العلم ,, فهل تؤمن بهذا ؟

الإستفسار الرابع

تكوين 3 : 14 
أ - هل كانت الحية تسير على أقدام قبل اللعنة أم هى منذ خلقها وهى تسير على بطنها ؟
ب - "وترابا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك" هل تأكل الحية ترابا ؟؟؟؟؟
ج - ما ذنب الحية إذا كان على ما سمعت وقرأت من تفاسير لم تكن سوى جسد تمثل فيه الشيطان ؟ فما ذنب الحية لتكون هى الملعونه ؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> أنا الذى أسألك يا صديقى عموما سؤال الاعتراف بالخطيئة كان " وما أدراك أنك عريان " ولم يكن هذا على كل حال توقعت هذه الإجابة ولن أعترض عليها فهى إجابة مقنعة إلى حد ما ولكن كان سؤالى لإثبات أنك تتفق معى فى أن الله كلى العلم وعنده اسبقية لهذا العلم ,,


 
انت فى حد تايه منك؟



> أ - هل كانت الحية تسير على أقدام قبل اللعنة أم هى منذ خلقها وهى تسير على بطنها ؟


 
و اشمعنا اقدام اللى قلتها؟مش يمكن كانت بتطير؟

سبحانه لا علم لنا الا ما علمنا اياه و قد علمنا انها اصبحت تزحف على بطنها بعد الخطيئة و اما قبلها فلم يعلن لنا



> ب - "وترابا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك" هل تأكل الحية ترابا ؟؟؟؟؟


 
امال بتاكل ايه؟بيكاتا؟



> ج - ما ذنب الحية إذا كان على ما سمعت وقرأت من تفاسير لم تكن سوى جسد تمثل فيه الشيطان ؟ فما ذنب الحية لتكون هى الملعونه ؟


 
مفيش تفسير بيقول ان الشيطان دخل فى الحية و حتى ان كان ذلك صحيح فمعنى دخول الشيطان فيها ليست دخول فعلى و انما دخول فكرى و بالتالى فهى تحاسب على ما فعلت


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> انت فى حد تايه منك؟
> 
> و اشمعنا اقدام اللى قلتها؟مش يمكن كانت بتطير؟
> 
> امال بتاكل ايه؟بيكاتا؟



أذكرك أنك طلبت منى الإبتعاد عن هذا الأسلوب

مهما كان ما تسير عليه قبل اللعنة فهى لم تكن تسير على بطنها فهل هذا صحيح ؟

وإنتظر حتى أتيك بالمصدر العلمى لأنى لا أذكر المصدر ولكنى سأتيك به وسترى ماذا تأكل


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ויאמר יהוה אלהים אל־הנחשׁ כי עשׂית זאת ארור אתה מכל־הבהמה ומכל חית השׂדה על־גחנך תלך ועפר תאכל כל־ימי חייך

עפר
‛âphâr
_aw-fawr'
_ _dust_ ( or _gray_); hence _clay_, _earth_, _mud: - _ashes, dust, earth, ground, morter, powder, rubbish.

فالمقصود ليس ترابا و انما انها تأكل من الارض اى من التراب


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> مفيش تفسير بيقول ان الشيطان دخل فى الحية و حتى ان كان ذلك صحيح فمعنى دخول الشيطان فيها ليست دخول فعلى و انما دخول فكرى و بالتالى فهى تحاسب على ما فعلت



إرجع حضرتك إلى تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى وستجد أن كل كلماته عن الشيطان وستجد المسألة صريحة ومباشرة أنه الشيطان فى بداية صفحة 59 ,, 

ثم هل تقصد حضرتك أن الحيوانات أيضا ستحاسب على أعمالها ؟؟


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> امال بتاكل ايه؟بيكاتا؟
> 
> فالمقصود ليس ترابا و انما انها تأكل من الارض اى من التراب



يعنى مطلعش تراب ,, فأرجوك لا داعى للتسرع بأسلوب السخرية 

ومعظم الحيوانات تأكل من الأرض مع أنها ليست ملعونة وهل أقدر أن أقول أنها تأكل ترابا ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> إرجع حضرتك إلى تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى وستجد أن كل كلماته عن الشيطان وستجد المسألة صريحة ومباشرة أنه الشيطان فى بداية صفحة 59 ,,


 
ابونا مقالش ان الشيطان دخل فى الحية دخول فعلى بل دخول فكرى كما قلت انا



> ثم هل تقصد حضرتك أن الحيوانات أيضا ستحاسب على أعمالها ؟؟


 
من الواضح ان الحياة فى الجنة كانت مختلفة عما نحن فيه الان و الا كيف نؤمن انه هناك حية تتكلم؟

الكلام فى الامور الغيبية لا فائدة منه لأن الله حاسب الحية بالفعل


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> يعنى مطلعش تراب ,, فأرجوك لا داعى للتسرع بأسلوب السخرية
> 
> ومعظم الحيوانات تأكل من الأرض مع أنها ليست ملعونة وهل أقدر أن أقول أنها تأكل ترابا ؟؟


 
انا متخيلتش انك فهمت ان المقصود هو اكل التراب مباشرة!!!!!!

هناك حيوانات بتاكل موز و هناك حيوانات بتاكل سودانى و هناك حيوانات غذائها هو اللبن و هناك حيوانات غذاءها هو اللحوم مش كلها بتاكل من التراب زى ما انت قلت


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> من الواضح ان الحياة فى الجنة كانت مختلفة عما نحن فيه الان و الا كيف نؤمن انه هناك حية تتكلم؟



لا إعتراض



> الكلام فى الامور الغيبية لا فائدة منه لأن الله حاسب الحية بالفعل



دون الدخول فى غيبيات سؤالى هل يعنى هذا أن الحيوانات ستحاسب ؟ أو كانت تحاسب فى الجنة ؟


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اه فى الجنة بالتأكيد كانت ستحاسب بتطبيق مبدأ محاسبة الحية


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> اه فى الجنة بالتأكيد كانت ستحاسب بتطبيق مبدأ محاسبة الحية



أشكرك وأرجو تأكيد هذا المعنى مرة أخرى من فضلك بعد أن ترجع إلى مصادر موثقة لأننا سنحتاجه فيما بعد


----------



## Fadie (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش مرجع اقوى من الكتاب المقدس

الله حاسب الحية على فعلتها اذن مبدأ المحاسبة موجود


----------



## samehvan (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> انت فى حد تايه منك؟


صدقنى آه



> مفيش مرجع اقوى من الكتاب المقدس
> الله حاسب الحية على فعلتها اذن مبدأ المحاسبة موجود



لا إعتراض

الاستفسار الخامس

فى تكوين 3 : 22وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 23فَأَخْرَجَهُ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ مِنْ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ لِيَعْمَلَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أُخِذَ مِنْهَا. 24فَطَرَدَ الإِنْسَانَ، وَأَقَامَ شَرْقِيَّ جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ الْكَرُوبِيمَ، وَلَهِيبَ سَيْفٍ مُتَقَلِّبٍ لِحِرَاسَةِ طَرِيقِ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.

فى عدد 22
أ- ما معنى صار كواحد منا ؟
ب- هل يعنى صار عارفا للخير والشر أنه لم يكن يعرف ما هو الخير وما هو الشر قبل الأكل من الشجرة ؟
ج- هل هذا يعنى أن الحية لم تكن تكذب عليهما ؟؟

فى عدد 23
(لاحظ نفس قاعدة الفاء)
أ- هل لو أكل آدم من شجرة الحياة كان لن يموت فعلا ؟؟
ب- بإعتبار أن الموت المقصود فى العقاب على الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هو موت روحى فهل يمكن إعتبار أن شجرة الحياة الأكل منها تطهير من الذنب ؟
ج- هل كان الطرد من الجنة عقابا على العصيان أم منعا من أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة ؟

أنا عارف إن الأسئلة كتير المرة دى فلو أحببت تقسيمها فلا مانع عندى 
وأعتذر إن كنت أُرهقك معى


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

متعودتش تغيب يا فادى اتمنى تكون بخير ,, أنا بس بطمئن عليك


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> أ- ما معنى صار كواحد منا ؟


 
عارف الخير و الشر



> ب- هل يعنى صار عارفا للخير والشر أنه لم يكن يعرف ما هو الخير وما هو الشر قبل الأكل من الشجرة ؟


 
عارف الخير و الشر اى عمل الخير و الشر جربه يعنى



> ج- هل هذا يعنى أن الحية لم تكن تكذب عليهما ؟؟


 
مش فاهم وضح اكتر



> أ- هل لو أكل آدم من شجرة الحياة كان لن يموت فعلا ؟؟


 
بأختصار ايوة و دة موضوع كبير جدا لو عايز تفصيل فيه اعمله موضوع لوحده لأنه كبير اوى



> ب- بإعتبار أن الموت المقصود فى العقاب على الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هو موت روحى فهل يمكن إعتبار أن شجرة الحياة الأكل منها تطهير من الذنب ؟


 
لاء

شجرة الحياة تحيى فقط و لكن لا تطهر الذنب و الا كان الله ساب ادم اكل منها



> ج- هل كان الطرد من الجنة عقابا على العصيان أم منعا من أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة ؟


 
منعا من أن يأكل من شجرة الحياة

و اسف جدا مأخدتش بالى انك كتبت اعتذر


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> ما معنى صار كواحد منا ؟
> 
> عارف الخير و الشر





> عارف الخير و الشر اى عمل الخير و الشر جربه يعنى



مش فاهم ,, يعنى ربنا عمل الخير والشر وجربه ؟؟



> ج- هل هذا يعنى أن الحية لم تكن تكذب عليهما ؟؟
> 
> مش فاهم وضح اكتر



4فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا! 5بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ أَنَّهُ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلاَنِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ أَعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». 

هل لم تكذب عليهما الحية

وخلينا نكتفى بالنقاط دى وبعدين نكمل علشان متعبكش معايا


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> مش فاهم ,, يعنى ربنا عمل الخير والشر وجربه ؟؟


 
عارف الشر و الخير لله بمعنى المعرفة و اما معرفة الشر للأنسان فهو معرفته و اشتهائه












> 4فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا! 5بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ أَنَّهُ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلاَنِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ أَعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».
> 
> هل لم تكذب عليهما الحية


 
لاء كذبت طبعا لأن الله قال انهم سيموتوا و هى قالت انهم لن يموتوا و قد مات ادم بالفعل موتا روحيا


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> فالله لقداسته يعرف الشر ويكرهه أما الإنسان لضعفه فصار يعرف الشر ويشتهيه



بجد تعبير بسيط وجميل وعجبنى



> أ- هل لو أكل آدم من شجرة الحياة كان لن يموت فعلا ؟؟
> 
> بأختصار ايوة و دة موضوع كبير جدا لو عايز تفصيل فيه اعمله موضوع لوحده لأنه كبير اوى
> 
> ...



ومن قال أنه لم يأكل من شجرة الحياة ؟؟؟ ,, فلقد سمح الله له بالأكل من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وهذا يقول أنه قد يكون أكل من شجرة الحياة وهذا يتعارض مع القول بأنه لو كان أكل منها كان لن يموت

وهذا يأخذنا إلى تأمل آخر :-

لماذا أقام الله حراسة مشددة على طريق شجرة الحياة بعد طرد آدم من الجنة ,, فمن من الخوف ؟ ومن آخر قد يأكل منها ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> ومن قال أنه لم يأكل من شجرة الحياة ؟؟؟ ,, فلقد سمح الله له بالأكل من كل شجر الجنة ما عدا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وهذا يقول أنه قد يكون أكل من شجرة الحياة وهذا يتعارض مع القول بأنه لو كان أكل منها كان لن يموت


 
طيب اسمعنى كويس و حاول تفهم كلامى

شجرة الحياة من يأكل منها لا يموت ابدا و بمعنى اخر من يأكل منها لا يخطأ ابدا و ان كان ادم قد اخطأ فبالتأكيد لم يأكل منها لأنه اخطأ و حكم عليه بالموت



> لماذا أقام الله حراسة مشددة على طريق شجرة الحياة بعد طرد آدم من الجنة ,, فمن من الخوف ؟ ومن آخر قد يأكل منها ؟؟


 
الموضوع مش موضوع خوف حاشا لله الله لا يخاف احدا

لكن الجنة هذه نحن نؤمن انها كانت على الارض و كانت مازالت موجودة الى ان غرقت فى طوفان نوح فكان بأمكان ادم اى فى قدرته انه يدخلها مرة اخرى و لذلك وضع الله الكاروبيم على شجرة الحياة


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا عارف أنى خنقتك وتعبتك معايا بس أنا بكون مبسوط لما أتكلم مع حد فاهم وعاقل والأهم لما ياخدنى على قد عقلى ويفهمنى بالراحه وانت كده ( بس لما تزهق منى قوللى )



> شجرة الحياة من يأكل منها لا يموت ابدا و بمعنى اخر من يأكل منها لا يخطأ ابدا و ان كان ادم قد اخطأ فبالتأكيد لم يأكل منها لأنه اخطأ و حكم عليه بالموت



لى هنا إستفسارين :-
أولا :- لم يحرم الله شجرة الحياة على آدم وهذا يعطى إحتمال أنه أكل منها فعلا فلا يوجد ما ينفى ذلك إلا ما قلت 

الثانى :- لو سلمنا بمنطق العقل فى النقطة السابقة وهو صحيح لا خلاف عليه (عقليا) فوجود هذه الشجرة فى الجنة مع إمكانية أكل آدم منها يعارض فكرة حرية القرار التى أعطاها الله لآدم وهى إما إختيار الطاعة أو العصيان (فى الأكل من شجرة الخير والشر) لأنه لما لم يمنع الله آدم من الأكل منها فلو أكل ما كان ليخطئ فأولا كان يجوز أن يعلمه الله بأمر شجرة الحياة كما علم بأمر شجرة الموت (الخير والشر) حتى يتحقق مبدأ عدل الحرية (وهذا لم يحدث) , ثانيا وجود هذه الشجرة أصلا إذا كانت تمنع الخطأ فعلا فهى تكون إما ساحبة لإرادة الخطأ أو تقوية قوة الخير الداخلية أضعاف قوة الشر الداخلية حتى يمكنه التغلب على الشر وفى كل الحالات أيضا ينعدم مبدأ الإرادة الحرة المطلقة


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> أنا عارف أنى خنقتك وتعبتك معايا بس أنا بكون مبسوط لما أتكلم مع حد فاهم وعاقل والأهم لما ياخدنى على قد عقلى ويفهمنى بالراحه وانت كده ( بس لما تزهق منى قوللى )


 
لاء متقولش كدة خالص دة انت زى العسل



> أولا :- لم يحرم الله شجرة الحياة على آدم وهذا يعطى إحتمال أنه أكل منها فعلا فلا يوجد ما ينفى ذلك إلا ما قلت


 
واحد زائد واحد تساوى كام؟

من يأكل من شجرة الحياة لا يموت يعنى لا يخطأ

أدم اخطأ أدم مات

يبقى اكل من شجرة الحياة؟



> الثانى :- لو سلمنا بمنطق العقل فى النقطة السابقة وهو صحيح لا خلاف عليه (عقليا) فوجود هذه الشجرة فى الجنة مع إمكانية أكل آدم منها يعارض فكرة حرية القرار التى أعطاها الله لآدم وهى إما إختيار الطاعة أو العصيان (فى الأكل من شجرة الخير والشر) لأنه لما لم يمنع الله آدم من الأكل منها فلو أكل ما كان ليخطئ فأولا كان يجوز أن يعلمه الله بأمر شجرة الحياة كما علم بأمر شجرة الموت (الخير والشر) حتى يتحقق مبدأ عدل الحرية (وهذا لم يحدث)


 
الله قاله من جميييييييع شجرة الجنة تأكل الا شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر

يعنى أدم يقدر ياكل من شجرة الحياة ايضا

الله لم يخبره خالص عن شجرة الحياة انها تحى لا قبل ان يخطأ ولا بعد ان يخطأ و على فكرة مفيش علاقة بين اخبار ادم عن شجرة الحياة و بين اخباره عن شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر لأن الله قال له لا تأكل من هذه الشجرة فهذا امر و كون يأكل من شجرة الحياة لن يموت هذا امر أخر.

حاجة كمان لازم تعرفها ان أدم قبل السقوط اى قبل ان يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر كان لا فرق بين طبيعته و بين طبيعته اذا اكل من شجرة الحياة فهو يعرف ان بقائه على طبيعته الصالحة يشتطر بعدم الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر اذن فلا حاجة لأخباره عن شجرة الحياة لأنه بالاصل طبيعته صالحة و لن يموت الا ان اكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر.

اسأل اى اسئلة تخطر على بالك فليس لدينا فى ايماننا سؤال لا اجابة له و ابقى قولى وصلت لحد فين فى كتاب علم اللاهوت النظامى و لو عندك اسئلة فيه لا تتردد.


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> لاء متقولش كدة خالص دة انت زى العسل



أشكرك وأكيد بعض مما عندكم



> على فكرة مفيش علاقة بين اخبار ادم عن شجرة الحياة و بين اخباره عن شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر



إزاى مفيش علاقة ؟؟ دى العلاقة كبيرة جدا وهوضحهالك فى اللى جاى



> أدم قبل السقوط اى قبل ان يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر كان لا فرق بين طبيعته و بين طبيعته اذا اكل من شجرة الحياة .......... فلا حاجة لأخباره عن شجرة الحياة لأنه بالاصل طبيعته صالحة



أنا كده أفهم أن الأكل من شجرة الحياة مكنش هيفرق كتير سواء أكل أو لا فتأثير الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر أقوى من الطبيعة الصالحة حتى وإن كان قد أكل منها قبل الخطأ ,, فهل هذا ما تقصد ؟

أما مسألة عدم الإخبار عن شجرة الحياة فمثلا 

عندما أقول لإبنى لو شاهدت هذا الفيلم ستنحرف ويمكنك مشاهدة ما تشاء بعد ذلك ولا أقول له أن هناك دواء يحميه من الإنحراف فهذا إما تقصير منى فى حقه أو عدم رغبة منى فى تأكيد حمايته


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> أنا كده أفهم أن الأكل من شجرة الحياة مكنش هيفرق كتير سواء أكل أو لا فتأثير الأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر أقوى من الطبيعة الصالحة حتى وإن كان قد أكل منها قبل الخطأ ,, فهل هذا ما تقصد ؟


 
افهمنى

انت بتقولى ان الله ليه لم يخبروا بأمر شجرة الحياة

طيب هو لما ادم ياكل من شجرة الحياة هيحصل ايه؟

مش هيخطأ مش هيموت

طيب مهو الله خلقه كدة لا يخطأ ولا يموت يعنى نفس النتيجة اللى هيصل لها بعد اكله من الشجرة

يبقى يخبره ليه لما هو هو مخلوق بنفس الطبيعة

فهمتنى؟



> عندما أقول لإبنى لو شاهدت هذا الفيلم ستنحرف ويمكنك مشاهدة ما تشاء بعد ذلك ولا أقول له أن هناك دواء يحميه من الإنحراف فهذا إما تقصير منى فى حقه أو عدم رغبة منى فى تأكيد حمايته


 
مهو الحماية من الداء انه لا يأكل من شجرة الحياة لأن شجرة الحياة لن تزيده فى شىء لأنها هتعطيه نفس طبيعته اللى هو مخلوق عليها


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> طيب هو لما ادم ياكل من شجرة الحياة هيحصل ايه؟
> مش هيخطأ مش هيموت
> طيب مهو الله خلقه كدة لا يخطأ ولا يموت يعنى نفس النتيجة اللى هيصل لها بعد اكله من الشجرة
> يبقى يخبره ليه لما هو هو مخلوق بنفس الطبيعة
> ...



وأنا مقلتش أنى فهمت غير كده أنا قلت :-


> أنا كده أفهم أن الأكل من شجرة الحياة مكنش هيفرق كتير سواء أكل أو لا



لأنك بتقول أنه طبيعته أصلا اللى ربنا خلقه عليها هى نفسها اللى هتديهاله لو كل من شجرة الحياة وهى الصلاح ,, صح؟؟


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> لأنك بتقول أنه طبيعته أصلا اللى ربنا خلقه عليها هى نفسها اللى هتديهاله لو كل من شجرة الحياة وهى الصلاح ,, صح؟؟


 
بالظبط


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ولكن هذا يتعارض مع قولك السابق فى المشاركة رقم  55



> شجرة الحياة من يأكل منها لا يموت ابدا و بمعنى اخر من يأكل منها لا يخطأ ابدا و ان كان ادم قد اخطأ فبالتأكيد لم يأكل منها لأنه اخطأ و حكم عليه بالموت



والمشاركة رقم 57


> واحد زائد واحد تساوى كام؟
> من يأكل من شجرة الحياة لا يموت يعنى لا يخطأ
> أدم اخطأ أدم مات
> يبقى اكل من شجرة الحياة؟


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

و لكن أدم لم يأكل من الشجرة و الفرق الوحيد بين طبيعته التى خلق عليها و بينها بعد الاكل من شجرة الحياة هو قابلية الخطأ و هذا موضوع اخر ان شئت نفصل فيه بنعمة الله


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

تفضل فهى محاولة لفهم الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شجرة الحياة

هى شجرة غرسها الله فى وسط الجنة من يأكل منها لا يموت ابدا بمعنى لا يخطأ ابدا و طبيعة من يأكل من هذه الشجرة هى كطبيعة أدم عند خلقه عدا شىء واحد و هو قابلية الخطأ

فما هو قابلية الخطأ؟

أدم قبل السقوط كانت طبيعته طبيعة صالحة لا تعرف الفساد لا تعرف الخطية لا تحب الشر و كانت نسبة تحكمه فى عدم فعل الخطية 100% اى انه لا يوجد شىء اسمه خطية سهوا لا يوجد شىء اسمه ضعف امام خطية ففعلها فكان يتحكم بكل افعاله و لكن هل كانت الطبيعة قابلة للخطأ؟؟؟

و هنا يجب ان تدرك الفرق بين الخطأ و بين قابلية الخطأ

فالخطأ ان يفعل الخطأ نفسه و لكن القابلية للخطأ هو ان تكون طبيعته قابلة لفعل الخطية و هذا ما خلق عليه أدم اما الاكل من شجرة الحياة فيزيل هذه القابلية للخطأ تماما اذ معنى وجود القابلية للخطأ حتى بعد الاكل من شجرة الحياة انه هناك احتمال ان يخطأ و بالتالى يموت و لكن من يأكل من شجرة الحياة لا يموت ابدا اى لا يخطأ ابدا و بالتالى تنتفى القابلية للخطأ عند الاكل من شجرة الحياة.

وجود القابلية للخطأ فى طبيعة أدم كان له مغزى بالتأكيد و هو اعطاء أدم مطلق الحرية بين ان يختار طاعة الله او عصيانه فلو كان الله قد خلق أدم ليعيش للأبد لكان خلقه بدون قابلية الخطأ من الاساس و لكن هذه حكمة الله ان يضع أدم فى الاختبار هل سيعصاه ام يطيع امره.

الدليل على وجود القابلية للخطأ عند أدم و حواء بالطبع هو شهوة الالوهية

دقق معى

Gen 3:4 فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!​Gen 3:5 بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». 

دقق معى هنا و انظر الى حجة الحية فى اقناع المرأة بالاكل من الشجرة...هى انها ستصير كالله اى ان ما اغرت به الحية حواء هو انها ستصير كالله

ثم

Gen 3:6 فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ. 

ان كانت حجة الحية فى اقناع حواء للأكل من الشجرة هى انها تصير كالله فلما نظرت الشجرة جيدة للأكل و بهجة للعيون و شهية للنظر؟؟؟

لقد كان الاكل من الشجرة هو الوسيلة فى داخلها لأن تصير كالله و لذلك شعرت ان هذه الشجرة هى طريقها لتبقى كالله و لذلك راتها جميلة.

اى انه قبل ان تأكل حواء من الشجرة و ترتكب خطأها اخطأت خطيتين اخرتين قبل الاكل هما

1-)عدم الثقة فى اوامر الله

2-)شهوة الالوهية

هذه هى قابلية الخطأ فبيدها بكل السهولة ان ترفض السماع للحية و ان تتركها و تثق فى الله الذى كانت تعيش معه و لكنها اختارت ان تعصيه بكامل ارادتها و كذلك أدم.


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا هناك فرق بين طبيعة آدم قبل الأكل وبعده ولو حتى فى القابلية

ولكن ما علمت أيضا مسبقا أن القول بأننا ورثنا خطية آدم ليس مقصودا به الخطية ذاتها وإنما عندما أكل آدم من شجرة الخير والشر أصيب بداء الشهوات (كل الشهوات وليس الجسدية فقط ) وعلى هذا ورثنا منه الطبيعة القابلة للخطأ لأن الشهوات هى دافع كل الخطايا فيثبت من هذا أن قابلية الخطأ إكتسبها آدم بعد أكله من الشجرة وليس قبله


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> إذا هناك فرق بين طبيعة آدم قبل الأكل وبعده ولو حتى فى القابلية
> 
> ولكن ما علمت أيضا مسبقا أن القول بأننا ورثنا خطية آدم ليس مقصودا به الخطية ذاتها وإنما عندما أكل آدم من شجرة الخير والشر أصيب بداء الشهوات (كل الشهوات وليس الجسدية فقط ) وعلى هذا ورثنا منه الطبيعة القابلة للخطأ لأن الشهوات هى دافع كل الخطايا فيثبت من هذا أن قابلية الخطأ إكتسبها آدم بعد أكله من الشجرة وليس قبله


 
كلام سليم مائة فى المائة لكن الصحيح ان نقول ابناء أدم ورثوا منه طبيعته الفاسدة و ليس الطبيعة القابلة للخطأ لأن هذه الطبيعة كانت قبل ان يأكل ادم من الشجرة و انكسر صلاحها بعد الاكل من الشجرة فاصبحت طبيعته فاسدة


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> و هنا يجب ان تدرك الفرق بين الخطأ و بين قابلية الخطأ
> 
> فالخطأ ان يفعل الخطأ نفسه و لكن القابلية للخطأ هو ان تكون طبيعته قابلة لفعل الخطية و هذا ما خلق عليه أدم اما الاكل من شجرة الحياة فيزيل هذه القابلية للخطأ تماما اذ معنى وجود القابلية للخطأ حتى بعد الاكل من شجرة الحياة انه هناك احتمال ان يخطأ و بالتالى يموت و لكن من يأكل من شجرة الحياة لا يموت ابدا اى لا يخطأ ابدا و بالتالى تنتفى القابلية للخطأ عند الاكل من شجرة الحياة.



عدنا مرة أخرى إلى نفس السؤال 
وجود شجرة الحياة فى الجمة وعدم منع آدم من الأكل منها هى الأخرى ( أى محتمل أنه أكل منها ) يلغى فكرة حرية الإرادة ويذهب بنا أيضا إلى سؤال آخر لماذا لم يخلق الله آدم قادرا على عدم الخطأ من البداية 

وجود هذه الشجرة فى الجنة مع عدم إخبار آدم بها هو عدم حماية فالمثل يقول الوقاية خير من العلاج 

مبدأ العدل يستوجب أن تخبرنى بالشئ ونقيضه يعنى لما تقوللى لو فتحت الباب ده هتموت ولو فتحت الباب التانى هتعيش هو عدل ومنتهى حرية الإراده أما أن تقول لى لو فتحت الباب ده هتموت ومتقولش طريقة حمايتى منه هو تقصير منك فى حقى كإبن أو كصديق حتى كما أنه تجنيبى للحفظ والحماية ( وحاشا لله أن يكون هذا مراده )

مجمل هذا الحوار يا فادى هو لماذا وجدت أصلا ؟ ولما وجدت لماذا لم يخبر آدم عنها ؟ 

ولما وجدت ولم يخبر عنها فلم حراستها بعد طرده من الجنة فكيف يعرف بها أصلا حتى يتسلل إلى الجنة ويأكل منها ,, ثم لم حراستها أصلا ألا يريد الله لآدم حمايته من الخطأ ؟؟

بصراحة موضوع الشجرة ده مسببلى دوشة فى دماغى ,, ولو تحب نعديه أنا معنديش مانع


----------



## Fadie (24 نوفمبر 2006)

> عدنا مرة أخرى إلى نفس السؤال
> وجود شجرة الحياة فى الجمة وعدم منع آدم من الأكل منها هى الأخرى ( أى محتمل أنه أكل منها ) يلغى فكرة حرية الإرادة


 
لاء لا يلغيها نهائى لأنه مخلوق علي نفس الطبيعة و لكن بقابلية الخطأ و هنا تكون الحرية فى الاختيار بين طاعة الله و عصيانه



> سؤال آخر لماذا لم يخلق الله آدم قادرا على عدم الخطأ من البداية


 
عشان هو لم يخلقه ليعيش فى الجنة



> وجود هذه الشجرة فى الجنة مع عدم إخبار آدم بها هو عدم حماية فالمثل يقول الوقاية خير من العلاج


 
لاء خالص الشجرة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع بهو مخلوق صالح و بيده ان يديم صلاحه و بيده ايضا ان ينهى صلاحه و هو انهى صلاحه بيده



> مبدأ العدل يستوجب أن تخبرنى بالشئ ونقيضه يعنى لما تقوللى لو فتحت الباب ده هتموت ولو فتحت الباب التانى هتعيش هو عدل ومنتهى حرية الإراده أما أن تقول لى لو فتحت الباب ده هتموت ومتقولش طريقة حمايتى منه هو تقصير منك فى حقى كإبن أو كصديق حتى كما أنه تجنيبى للحفظ والحماية ( وحاشا لله أن يكون هذا مراده )


 
طيب ما هو قاله كل من جميع شجر الجنة اما الاخبار بشجرة الحياة فليس من حكمة الله و لو نظرنا لما تقول سنجد ان عدم الاكل من الشجرة هو الباب الثانى حسب كلامك فلو لم يأكل من الشجرة سيعيش و لو اكل منها سيموت فالامر متعلق بشجرة معرفة الخير و الشر



> مجمل هذا الحوار يا فادى هو لماذا وجدت أصلا ؟


 
اسأل ربنا



> ولما وجدت لماذا لم يخبر آدم عنها ؟


 
لأن طبيعته كطبيعة الشجرة تماما عدا قابلية الخطأ



> ولما وجدت ولم يخبر عنها فلم حراستها بعد طرده من الجنة فكيف يعرف بها أصلا حتى يتسلل إلى الجنة ويأكل منها


 
لتأمين الشجرة



> ثم لم حراستها أصلا ألا يريد الله لآدم حمايته من الخطأ ؟؟


 
أدم يجب ان يموت



> بصراحة موضوع الشجرة ده مسببلى دوشة فى دماغى ,, ولو تحب نعديه أنا معنديش مانع


 
مفيش حاجة اسمها نعديه انت عايز تقفل هذا الموضوع تفضل لكن انا اى سؤال تطرحه يجب ان اجيبك عليه اما الاقتناع فهذا شىء فى داخلك انت و ربنا يرشدك


----------

